# Darex/WorkSharps new Knife Sharpener for 2011



## Bow TKO (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought one at the Ohio Deer / Turkey Expo and all i can say is wow!!! Absolutely worth every penny. I am a decent knife sharpener on the stone but nothing compared to this tool. I came home the day I bought it and had 5 knifes SHAVING sharp in about 10 minutes. Don't waste your money on another stone.


----------



## middleagedmutan (Mar 23, 2011)

My brother has one and the wicked edge he uses the work sharp the most its very easy to use and is well thought out and its not very expensive.


----------

